# Warum sind die Fische gestorben???



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Leute!!!
Bin neu in eurem Forum und möchte euch erst mal Grüssen .
Habe ein trauriges Erlebnis erfahren und hoffe das ihr mir Antworten geben könnt.Habe meine Teich vergrössert von ca 4qm auf 14qm .
Haben das alte Wasser umgepumpt in den neuen und die Fische dort eingesetzt .Wasser dann morgens zulaufen lassen bis dahin alles in Ordnung .Zum Abend hin fingen die fische an sich komisch zu verhalten.Und dann starb uns innerhalb einer halben Stunde unsere Fische. :cry: 
Wasserwerte waren in Ordnung .Woran kann es gelegen haben .Könnt ihr mir helfen und sagen woran es gelegen haben kann???
Danke und Gruss Rebekka


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Bin zwar kein Experte aba mehr infos bräuchten wir schon.
Das neue Wasser kahm aus der Leitung oder Brunnenwasser, etc ??
WIeviele Fische waren das ? Und was für Fische ??
Wo waren die Fische während des Umbaues ?? Vieleicht zu viel Stress gehabt während des Umbaues.....
etc.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Lars!!!
Hier die Beantwortung deiner fragen.Das Wasser was zugelassen worden ist ,war Grundwasser.
Es waren 12 Fische 2 Koi ,4Shubunkis 3 Goldfische und sarassas.Während des Umbaus waren sie noch in dem alten Teich .Mann muss sich das so vorstellen ,wir haben den alten Teich mit dem neuen Teich durch einen Graben verbunden.Sie waren so lange noch in dem alten Teich.Haben das Wasser soweit abgepumpt das wir sie gut fangen konnten und haben sie dann in den neuen gesetzt und dann erst beiden Teiche miteinander verbunden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Vieleicht der Schock das die jetzt so einen großen Teich haben. Nein Scherz beiseite.
Ist schon merkwürdigwas da passiert ist. Denke es könnte vieleicht an deinem Grundwasser liegen was du da rein gepumpt hast. hast du bauern und felder in deiner nähe. ich weiß von mir selber das mein gepumptes  wasser stark eisenhaltig und extrem nitrat belastet ist. und das kommt aus 35 metern teife. habe aber um mir herum jede menge felder die auch regelmässig gedüngt werden. Ob es daran liegt vermag ich natürlich nicht zu sagen. aba ich würde dein wasser schnell testen. damit du gewissheit hast.
habt ihr euren teich geschweist bzw. geklebt ?!?

mal sehen ob noch jemand mehr weiß.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Lars !!!
Haben unseren Teich geklebt .
Das Wasser haben wir getestet kein nitrit und Nitrat beide 0.Deshalb ist uns das ja auch ein Rätsel.Und der ph wert war auch i.O.Achso ich hatte vergessen ein shubunki hat die ganze sache überlebt .Der schwamm am nächsten morgen munter im Wasser .Der kleine´"the Hero"ist jetzt unser Rambo. :razz: 
Kann es vielleicht an der Temperatur liegen??


Gruss Rebekka


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

hallo rebeka,

dieser sachverhalt wurde zwar in einem anderen forum von dir schon mal angeregt und ausführlich diskutiert aber trotzdem will ich mal hier meine meinung zum besten geben.

wenn man neue fische kauft und in den teich setzen will soll man sich mit der anpassung wenn möglich mehrere stunden zeit lassen (sprich temp. angleichen - wasser durch beimischen von teichwasser aklimatisieren etc) ganz einfach den fischen die möglichkeit geben sich den neuen wasserwerten anzupassen.

ihr habt aber vermutlich die fische abgefangen und umgesetzt .
oder ihr habt sie so noch in einen schönen eimer reingefangen in dem die 3 wasserqualität und temp. war und dann kpl. in den anderen teich reingegeben.>>und dann fängt bei denen halt einfach der ganze organismus an hohlzudrehen

falls meine vermutung stimmt sei so ehrlich und gebe es einfach zu ?
.... falls nein müssen wir eben weiterschauen wo der fehler lag - an den fischen aber sicher nicht.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Rebekka,

Ich denke auch, daß Du Deinen Fischen einen Schock versetzt hast.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich diesen Sommer ähnlich ungeschickt verhalten. Aufgrund der anhaltenden Trockenheit hatte sein Teich erheblich Wasser verloren.

Irgendwann war er es leid, auf den nächsten Regen zu warten und hat seinen Teich mit Leitungswasser wieder aufgefüllt. Allerdings war es recht kaltes Wasser und das Wasser in seinem Teich durch die anhaltende Wärme recht warm.

Seine Kois haben den Schock überlebt, allerdings haben seine Goldorfen den Löffel abgegeben. Zuerst drehten sie wie verrückt Kreise in seinem Teich und dann schwammen sie alle mit dem Bauch nach oben.

Ähnlich sollst Du Deine auch wohl "hingerichtet" haben. Tut mir leid für Dich und die Fische.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Rebekka,

Meinem Kollegen ist ähnliches passiert. Er hat seinen Teich vergrössert und seine 13 J. alten Karpfen sind gestorben. Er vermutet, das es an der neuen Folie lag. Sie hätte erstmal 3 Wochen ausgasen sollen. Das hat er aber erst später erfahren. Vielleicht ist das der Grund.
Lieben Gruss
Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Rebekka den Ursachen nachzugehen versucht, auch in verschiedenen Foren. Da hat sie nun geglaubt, alles nicht nur richtig, sondern sogar bestens gemacht zu haben - und mit Ausnahme eines einzigen Fisches sterben alle !

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich kann mir das nicht richtig vorstellen. Nach dem, was ich in meinem früheren Teich in Deutschland schon alles gemacht habe, wenn ich bedenke, wie überall sonst Fische in andere und neu angelegte Becken gesetzt werden, ohne Rücksicht auf Wasserqualität, mit notwendiger Medizin oder Salz angereichertem Wasser, mit oder ohne Temperaturanpassung (es gibt auch Empfehlungen in beiderlei Richtung: Erst anpassen oder sofort ohne Anpassung einsetzen !) - da ist die Beibehaltung von so viel "altem" Teichwasser schon recht optimal. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Fische an einem Kälteschock oder ganz einfach an Stress eingehen - aber nicht, nachdem sie einen ganzen Tag lang ohne merkliche Symptome überlebt haben und dann innerhalb von sage und schreibe 30 Minuten sterben. Entweder erheblich früher oder über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg.

Am plausibelsten ist noch eine Vergiftung. Aber kaum das Wasser, denn die Verluste waren bei drei Fischarten, die unterschiedlich robust sind, innerhalb von einer halben Stunde zu verzeichnen. Eigentlich passiert so etwas nur, wenn unmittelbar zuvor irgendwelche toxischen Stoffe ins Teichwasser eingebracht wurden oder sich meinetwegen noch kontinuierlich bis zu einem Schwellenwert angereichert haben. Also ein Ausgasen der Folie ?? Man liest und hört das ja immer wieder einmal. Allerdings sehr diffus und mit einer wenig nachvollziehbaren Beschreibung, wie denn die Wirkungsweisen und Zusammebhänge sein sollen. Was nicht heisst, dass es nicht möglich sein kann. 

Und dann bleibt noch die Möglichkeit, dass dem Wasser irgendwelche "Pflegemittel" spendiert wurden. Zeugs rein und Fische krepieren - DAS ist ein bekannter Ablauf. Und genau daran würde ich denken, wenn ... ja wenn sich Rebekka nicht so vernünftig und überlegt anhören würde. Und es würde auch keinen Sinn machen, ganze Foren ans Grübeln zu bringen, indem man so wichtige Faktoren verschweigt. 

Es bleibt für mich ein Rätsel, ich würde aber nach möglichen Giftstoffen suchen.

beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

Genau das ist ja meine Vermutung gewesen. Wenn die Stoffe sich noch im Wasser abgespalten haben kann das durchaus sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

Irgend so etwas muss es gewesen sein. Denn entweder die Fische sterben, nachdem sie sich schon eine nennenswerte Zeit im Wasser befunden haben. Dann aber nicht schlagartig. Oder sie sie sterben in rascher Abfolge. Dann planschen sie nicht erst noch geraume Zeit munter und ohne erkennbare Symptome einher.

Das sagt aber einer, der bekanntlich vor zwei Jahren beschlossen hat, keine Fische mehr einzusetzen. Ein Sonderling   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Leute!!!!
Vielen Dank dafür ,das ihr mir versucht dabei zu helfen ,was falsch gelaufen sein kann.
An die Folie hatten wir auch schon gedacht ,an den Kleber auch. Ihr könnt mir glauben es vergeht in der letzten Woche kein Tag wo wir nicht darüber grübeln was passiert sein könnte .
Ich habe keine Chemie genutzt ,habe Filter und Sauerstoff alles laufen lassen.Vielleicht hat es ja wirklich an der temperatur gelegen .Obwohl das Wasser ja über mehrere Stunden langsam zugelassen wurde.Hatten daran nicht wirklich gedacht das es zu kalt werden könnte .Der Kleber war von der firma Heissner.
Und nun noch eine kleine Anmerkung an juergen-b wenn mir das alles so unwichtig wäre würde ich nicht ein Wort darüber verlieren .Meine Fische hatten für mich nicht nur einen Materielen wert sondern auch idellen wert
Das ich selber irgend ein Fehler gemacht habe das weiss ich ,aber deswegen möchte ich ja auch eure Hilfe damit mir sowas nie wieder passiert.
Das Wasser haben wir im Wasserwerk untersuchen lassen ,alles i.o.keine Lösungsmittel oder sonstiges
Der einzige Unterschied war der kh-wert der vorher bei 6 lag und nachher bei 15 .  

Gruss Rebekka


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

Sorry ich noch mal ,hatte oles Fragen zur Temperatur erst später gelesen.
wir hatten die fische nicht in das neu eingelassen Wasser gesetzt .Haben das wasser aus dem alten Teich in den neuen gepumpt und dort die Fische eingesetzt ,sie waren also in dem selben Wasser Temperatur 25°c und dann haben wir erst ein Tag später von morgens um 9 bis abends hin das Wasser zulaufen lassen ,da es grundwasser war kann es mit einer Temperatur von ca  10°C aus der Leitung.

Gruss Rebekka


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

Das hätte überschlägig - wenn schlagartig alles Wasser eingebracht und gemischt worden wäre - eine Temperatur von mehr als 17 Grad ergeben. Tatsächlich aber wurde die Temperatur durch das einlaufende Wasser langsam von 25 auf 17 Grad abgesenkt. Gleichzeitig wurde das einströmende Wasser aber auch wieder erwärmt, so dass es zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Temperatur unter 19... 20 Grad gegeben haben dürfte. Völlig unkritisch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

Ich denke mal das es am ende der Stress war. Erst mit dem alten Wasser im neuen Teich, das über einen Tag hinweg. Wenn der Teich nun doch deutlich größer ist als der alte werden die Fische wohl nicht sehr viel Platz gehabt haben mit dem alten Wasser im neuen Teich.
Dann kommt neues kaltes Wasser dazu. Wenn ich das richtig sehe (1/3 altes Wasser 2/3 neues Wasser) muss es ja wesentlich mehr neues Wasser hinzugekommen sein, als altes Wasser vorhanden war. Bei den Temperatur unterschied wird das gesamte Wasser doch durchaus kälter als 15 Grad gewesen sein können. Und wenn dann die Fische sowieso etwas geschwächt waren, kann das doch schon zum Tot führen, oder ?????


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Lars,

4 m3 * 25° + 14 m3 * 10° = (100 + 140)/14 = 17,14°, und das über einen Zeitraum von einem Tag hinweg mit erheblicher Erwärmung des einlaufenden Wassers. Nur sehr wenige Teichfreunde machen sich die Mühe und retten einen so erheblichen Teil des Altwassers. Und sollen die Fische jedesmal krepieren, wenn lt. Empfehlung von Bernd Kaufman 50 bis 90 % des Wassers gewechselt werden ?? Letztlich ist es mir egal, aber man sollte nicht in Panik machen bei der Umsetzung von Fischen/Wasserwechsel bei solch geringen Temperaturdifferenzen.

Ich widerspreche noch nicht einmal bei der Diagnose "Stress". Es wäre aber zu erklären, weshalb die Fische den Stress einen Tag lang prima abkönnen und dann innerhalb von 30 Minuten die Grätsche machen. Da klingt mir "Vergiftung" schon viel plausibler - auch wenn ich dafür selbstverständlich keinerlei Beleg habe.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

Stimmt natürlich. Hätten nicht 4*25 + 14*10, sondern 4*25 + 10*10 sein müssen. Wegen des dort falsch eingesetzten Wertes sinkt die Temperatur, obwohl ja der Anteil des wärmeren Wassers steigt... Dennoch ändert sich grundsätzlich nichts an der Aussage. Das kalte Wasser ist einen ganzen Tag lang, also langsam zugeflossen. Bei warmem Wetter (sonst hätte die Temperatur des "alten" Wassers nicht 25° betragen können) war das Gesamtwasser abends mit Sicherheit auch wärmer als 14,3 Grad.

Natürlich stimme ich Dir bei Deinem Resumee zu: Wäre der neue Teich angelegt worden und hätte Zeit gehabt, sich einzulaufen, bevor die Fische umgesetzt wurden, wäre nichts passiert.

Mir geht es wie immer mehr um die Lebenden als die Toten: Die durch einen Teilwasserwechsel hervorgerufene Temepraturveränderung bringt die Fische nicht um. Und nur in seltenen Fâllen die Umsetzung der Fische bei medizinischer Behandlung (da sind die Fische geschwächt, der Stress viel grösser).

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Leute!!!!
Möchte mich ganz lieb bei allen bedanken,die sich mit unserem Promblem beschäftigt haben .
Ich habe so ein schönes Forum selten erlebt und ich bin total begeistert von diesem Forum.Das muss ja mal gesagt werden.
Werde jetzt öfter bei euch vorbeischauen und vielleicht kann ich euch ja auch mal helfen.
Werde mit dem neuen Fischbesatz bis zum Frühjahr warten.

Viele liebe Grüsse Rebekka


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

@Rebekka:
Es klingt zwar nicht so glaubwürdig,aber höchstwarscheinlich war der Sauerstoffgehalt dran schuld.Grundwasser ist meínes Erachtens sehr Sauerstoffarm.Vermischt sich das dann noch mit dem sehr warmen Teichwasser(in dem nicht sonderlich viel Sauerstoff gelöst werden kann)  und sich dann noch der kaum vorhandene Sauerstoff auf eine große Fläche verteilt.

Wenn dann noch die Fische an der Oberfläche nach Luft geschnappt haben ist das urteil eindeutig!


----------

